# love this design



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is a graffiti love design


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

That is VERY cool, Eric!!!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I think that might be my favorite one of your designs, Eric!


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Very special design!!!


----------



## LaylaG (May 5, 2010)

Love it. It's so cool.


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice work.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

all you need is love...  Only thing i would change is the white sparkles on the pink colored O... Make them pink highlights instead. Cool design btw


----------



## harold (Mar 9, 2011)

nice design of "LOVE" text.... awesome...


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Awsome design Eric....


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

Excellent work! 2 Thumbs Up!


----------

